# Video explore - Rampgill Lead Mine, Nenthead, Cumbria 06 Feb 2016



## RetroGamerVX (Feb 14, 2016)

New video up, and we've been exploring the ancient Rampgill Lead Mine, in Nenthead, UK  Water upto my testicles in this one 

Let me know what you think


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2016)

l enjoyed the video, some stills would have bin a bonus but I can understand why you wouldn't want to take an expensive camera into those conditions, I didn't like the music, I'd have preferred to listen to chatter between you all, Thanks for posting


----------



## RetroGamerVX (Feb 14, 2016)

smiler said:


> l enjoyed the video, some stills would have bin a bonus but I can understand why you wouldn't want to take an expensive camera into those conditions, I didn't like the music, I'd have preferred to listen to chatter between you all, Thanks for posting



Thanks, but are we talking about the same video here? There are about 20 stills in it, the music is only whilst showing the stills and there is plenty of chatter and talk about different features?


----------



## tazong (Feb 14, 2016)

I liked the photos spliced in to the video,I think smiler meant it would have been nice to see a few photos on there own separate from the video.
I personally did not like the music but that's down to personal preference, the video I enjoyed but maybe a investment in a better light for really dark places like this.
Overall it , was a nice video.


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 14, 2016)

I think it's a very decent video mate  Not that I'm a video expert or anything  Location looks ace! Wow what a place! Love a bit of underground myself  The lighting is actually pretty reasonable I think. What lights were you using? Could consider getting a couple of Chinese 160 LED jobbies and sealing them in Tupperware boxes in case you drop them. Just a suggestion though. Could do with posting a few shots above the video, but eh I think the video is enough in itself. We need more underground explorers here. Looks like you had fun. Nice job, keep it up!


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2016)

RetroGamerVX said:


> Thanks, but are we talking about the same video here? There are about 20 stills in it, the music is only whilst showing the stills and there is plenty of chatter and talk about different features?


Same video Retro, only I thought it ended at that caption at the brewery shaft, after reading your reply, I watched it again and found everything I asked for was already there, My Apologies, I loved it, one thing though, if your ever in a Cornish mine, DON'T WHISTLE, us Cornish folk are superstitious.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 15, 2016)

Superb video,I really enjoyed this explore it brought a lot of memories back of my days on and under the fells in the 70,s. As a matter of interest have you read Geology of the Northern Pennine Orefield volume 1 ?


----------

